# Anyone see a counsellor?



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone see's a counsellor in their journeys and do you find it useful?


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello

I've seen counsilor a outside of the fertility issues for years. I suffer from depression so it's am essential part of my management of it. I also saw the counsilor at the fertility clinic on my last rôubd of treatment.

Yes, very useful. IF by its very nature is segregating and treatment is isolating. It helps to work through all the emotions and fears and anger with someone outside of either the IF world if the normal world.

Wendy


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, Wendy for replying. I had my first meeting last week and think it's going to be invaluable. I saw the counsellor at the IVF clinic but didn't really feel comfortable there doing it and it can only be arranged during the week when l'm at work. I'm looking forward to my next session this week so that's a good sign as l rarely look forward to things now.
Thanks again.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Oh yes! I would highly recommend counselling for anyone and everyone going through all of this. It helps so much to be able to talk to an objective third party who is there solely to listen to, support and help you. There is no substitute for a good counsellor.


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Counselling was an important part of my IF journey before during and after treatment cycles. It helped me to cope with the stress, the uncertainty, the losses and the decisions. Several years later, I retrained and qualified as a counsellor myself and now work with individuals and couples in Edinburgh.
So counselling changed my life in so many ways!
I would recommend you give it a try - either with a fertility clinic or privately. It's important to find a counsellor you can trust and warm to on a personal level too, because any counselling sessions can bring all kinds of emotions up to the surface. The feelings qhich emerge need to be held gently, respected and understood.
Good luck and my warmest wishes on your own journey. x


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, Brambles,
I've started seeing a counsellor privately and it's helping a lot. I feel very comfortable with him and you're right about the emotions that come to the surface! 
He's not an IF specialist but l quite like that.
Thanks again!


----------

